# Why o Why - Stupid Hummer



## Siruis (Sep 14, 2010)

So anyways the bathroom at my work is outside my Agency's office down the hallway. Theres a huge window where i can see the entire parking lot including my car. I park in the VERY VERY back of the lot where i am the only person that parks in that row. Sometimes a Porsche Panarama will park acouple spots next to me but thats about it, it adds at least an extra minute walk to get to my office building.

So i look out and what do i see, a giant Hummer H2 parked DIRECTLY next to me, so close that it looked like it must be an inch away. No one in my office drives a Hummer so im sure its just someone being an A-hole. I had problems with my last car and got about 4-5 dings from this lot so thats what i park in the back.

But i mean seriously??? The entire row (at leat 50 spaces) is completely empty and this giant A$$ Hummer parks on top of me....ARG


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Are you parked between the stripes or are you taking up multiple spots? If it's the latter, I know of many that purposefully seek out people like that in a lot to park right next to them. If it's the earlier, I am not sure why someone chose to do that.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Siruis said:


> So anyways the bathroom at my work is outside my Agency's office down the hallway. Theres a huge window where i can see the entire parking lot including my car. I park in the VERY VERY back of the lot where i am the only person that parks in that row. Sometimes a Porsche Panarama will park acouple spots next to me but thats about it, it adds at least an extra minute walk to get to my office building.
> 
> So i look out and what do i see, a giant Hummer H2 parked DIRECTLY next to me, so close that it looked like it must be an inch away. No one in my office drives a Hummer so im sure its just someone being an A-hole. I had problems with my last car and got about 4-5 dings from this lot so thats what i park in the back.
> 
> But i mean seriously??? The entire row (at leat 50 spaces) is completely empty and this giant A$$ Hummer parks on top of me....ARG


Wow! The exact same thing happened to me last year. I went out for dinner and this Hummer pinned my driver's side in. I am very careful how I park-sometimes getting out of the car 3-4 times to park exactly between the lines.

Luckily there was no damage to my door, but I had to test the limit of human flexibility attempting to get back into my 328i. It wasn't pretty!

OP: I feel your pain. I've been there.


----------



## minus9 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.fuh2.com


----------



## Siruis (Sep 14, 2010)

cwinter said:


> Are you parked between the stripes or are you taking up multiple spots? If it's the latter, I know of many that purposefully seek out people like that in a lot to park right next to them. If it's the earlier, I am not sure why someone chose to do that.


I never park in two spots, even if im the only car in the lot cause its a huge D bag move. I always park perfectly in the same spot every day lol


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe the Hummer driver parked next to you because he knew you would be careful and not ding *his *doors.


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

Similar things have happened to me. It's crazy and also crazy how outraged I get about it. Which probably means the offender succeeded in their effort.

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## twhisten (Nov 26, 2010)

I had an H2 do that to me......sooooo,,,,,,i took his trailer hitch cover and threw it in the garbage and deflated his rear driver side tire......laughed the whole way home.


----------



## nolemike93 (Mar 21, 2011)

twhisten said:


> I had an H2 do that to me......sooooo,,,,,,i took his trailer hitch cover and threw it in the garbage and deflated his rear driver side tire......laughed the whole way home.


Awesome!!


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nordic_Kat said:


> Maybe the Hummer driver parked next to you because he knew you would be careful and not ding *his *doors.


I am laughing because I do find myself when all else fails would rather try to squeeze in between two nicer cars than leave my car 5 feet from a beat up vehicle


----------



## chrisk03 (Jun 30, 2010)

I had that happen a couple of times with people just parking right up on me when I'm parked far away by no one...and this was my Civic Si. People just don't have any respect for other people's property. They received a nice couple of loogies on their windows for that. Childish, I guess, but sure it got the point across when they had to clean their windows.


----------



## Nordic_Kat (Aug 5, 2009)

chrisk03 said:


> I had that happen a couple of times with people just parking right up on me when I'm parked far away by no one...and this was my Civic Si. People just don't have any respect for other people's property. *They received a nice couple of loogies on their windows for that.* Childish, I guess, but sure it got the point across when they had to clean their windows.


Just curious, if the car that parked up next to your Civic was a pristinely kept, freshly detailed Lambo would you have still been inclined to deface it? Just because we park miles away from the hordes (and I do it too), doesn't mean nobody is going to leave empty spaces next to us. I just hope if I show I respect my vehicle and when I come out and find another vechicle cozied up, show the same respect for their car that they will do the same with regard to both their vehicle and mine.

(Yes, it annoys me too - but I'm trying very hard to be philosophical about it.)


----------



## charlesberry (Nov 19, 2009)

minus9 said:


> http://www.fuh2.com


That is AWESOME!!


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nordic_Kat said:


> Just curious, if the car that parked up next to your Civic was a pristinely kept, freshly detailed Lambo would you have still been inclined to deface it? Just because we park miles away from the hordes (and I do it too), doesn't mean nobody is going to leave empty spaces next to us. I just hope if I show I respect my vehicle and when I come out and find another vechicle cozied up, show the same respect for their car that they will do the same with regard to both their vehicle and mine.
> 
> (Yes, it annoys me too - but I'm trying very hard to be philosophical about it.)


I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Siruis said:


> But i mean seriously??? The entire row (at leat 50 spaces) is completely empty and this giant A$$ Hummer parks on top of me....ARG


I mean... seriously? Are you completely serious? it... is... just... a... C-A-R! Most importantly, you can't forbid the Hummer driver from parking right next to you. What makes you an authority who and where can park their cars? Relax, stop obsessing about your car. It is not a status symbol, it does not make you more of a man or a woman than you already are... All I am asking is to have a healthy perspective on what Bimmers are - CARS. Not even remotely exotic, not rare or of special value. Come on...So unless you have been diagnosed with a severe form of an OCD, there is no need to worry about it that much...

Sorry, nothing personal, just don't understand such threads that appear regularly here. 

Ps. Porsche's four door is spelled Pa-na-me-ra, Panarama sounds like a Wild-Wild-West era establishment for needy cowboys. :bigpimp:


----------



## CALWATERBOY (Aug 26, 2009)

twhisten said:


> I had an H2 do that to me......sooooo,,,,,,i took his trailer hitch cover and threw it in the garbage and deflated his rear driver side tire......laughed the whole way home.


Oddly, when a Hummer completely blocks a driver's side door, long scratches appear on the Hummer's passenger side.

Some say it's Karma, others claim meteorites. I say it's passing Prius drivers, enraged that Hummers still exist. :jack:


----------



## M40i4me (Jan 16, 2011)

dandanio said:


> I mean... seriously? Are you completely serious? it... is... just... a... C-A-R! Most importantly, you can't forbid the Hummer driver from parking right next to you. What makes you an authority who and where can park their cars? Relax, stop obsessing about your car. It is not a status symbol, it does not make you more of a man or a woman than you already are... All I am asking is to have a healthy perspective on what Bimmers are - CARS. Not even remotely exotic, not rare or of special value. Come on...So unless you have been diagnosed with a severe form of an OCD, there is no need to worry about it that much...
> 
> Sorry, nothing personal, just don't understand such threads that appear regularly here.
> 
> Ps. Porsche's four door is spelled Pa-na-me-ra, Panarama sounds like a Wild-Wild-West era establishment for needy cowboys. :bigpimp:


Just a motorcycle Mr. C I suppose your mother is just a mother. Aaayy:thumbup:


----------



## billome (Feb 7, 2011)

i don't mind anyone, anycar parking next to me, as long as they respect the space. If i find a ding that is obviously delivered by the offending car, i retaliate by keying or kneeing in return, tis a respect thing and i try to deliver reciprocal paybacks, a ding for a beemer, a severe kneeing for a honda....


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

well the real Question i want to know is, is your ok OP?


----------



## billome (Feb 7, 2011)

I have to go further on this, I have been driving for thirty years and I have to say I have never, not once put a door ding on anyones car and that peoples total disregard for others property drives me nuts. They not only park like their car is the only important vehicle in the parking lot, but they drive the same way. They deserve anything that they get. I once had a woman pull into a parking lot that was empty, next to my car, opened her door and slammed it into my car like it wasn't even there. I followed her into the store and confronted her about her indiscretion and was read the riot act by her. I invited her to the parking lot and summarily smashed the drivers door of her brand new Lexus with my knee, flipped her the bird and drove off. She got exactly what she deserved and nothing less, I just cannot put up with folks that don't give an sh^%#t about others property....


----------

